# Best OTA Antenna for Apple Valley, MN



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have a friend who just moved to Apple Valley, MN (55124) and wants to add an OTA antenna to their DirecTV system. 

The last thing he wants is to have a some massive structure on house like he did in California. He had some deep fringe antenna which I will swear was 20 feet long and 10 feet wide. 

Went to AntennaWeb and it looks like is about 25 miles out and would need a Large Directional (Violet) Antenna as he would need both VHF and UHF. 

Does he really need to go with a Large Directional Antenna or can he with something like the Antennacraft HDX1000.

I do not have Digital OTA where I live so I have no experience with what is out there.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The towers for the Twin Cities are located in Shoreview at the northern part of this map. Apple Valley is a southern burb. I used to live in Eden Prairie on the west side and I had a fairly large antenna, although I can't recall the model. It had to be nearly 10' long though.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Richard King said:


> The towers for the Twin Cities are located in Shoreview at the northern part of this map. Apple Valley is a southern burb. I used to live in Eden Prairie on the west side and I had a fairly large antenna, although I can't recall the model. It had to be nearly 10' long though.


I guess it could be worse. Would he need an amplified unit? How much power are these digital channels putting out? I find it hard to accept you are 25 miles out and need a roof top antenna. When I was growing up in Arizona, we lived 20 miles away from the towers and could pick up signal with rabbit ears!


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If he only needs digital channels, he can use a UHF only antenna such as a Channel Master 4228 or Antennas Direct 91XG with a CM7777 pre-amp.

If he wants analog also, I'd suggest adding a medium to large sized VHF only antenna to the previous one mentioned and just tie it into the 7777.

It will probably be cheaper and more effective to have dedicated UHF and VHF antennas with a pre-amp than to buy a combo antenna with pre-amp.

You'll note that alll the VHF's are RED, indicating that they are easier to receive. Wade-Delhi, Winegard and Channel Master all make good VHF only antennas.


----------

